# Help with Ryobi mini tiller



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an older tiller that was flooding most of the time when starting, I rebuilt the carb and it starts, runs a min then dies, restarts and then the same I know the carb is good as I pulled it and put it on a trimmer I have and it ran great now all gaskets ect were replace , when not flooding while starting it would work its tail off but most of the time trying to start it flooded any help ?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

hmmm maybe bad spark so its not "hot" enough to burn all the fuel


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Might sound weird, but check your exhaust that it isn't plugged up with carbon.
And Welcome to PEF!


----------



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

Done both, I use a compression type spark tester and have good fire and removed muffler to clean carbon and left off while trying to get going about to send home DOA if dont get it soon Ed


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

heck i dont know, not since the carb ran on another item


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

the only thought i have is that maybe the crank seals are bad or one of the other engine gaskets went bad double check all the bolts/ screws on the engine to make sure that they are tight as well. other than that i'm clueless on this one.


----------



## edowens (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive heard so much about seafoam Im wondering because it has set for a long time that the seals are dried so if I add seafoam to the crank case and see if it will swell them , this is the last Im doing for it as a new one is under 200 bucks ED


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

not sure if seafoam will soften them up or swell the seals any but its worth a try however seafoam is a powerfull cleaner so it may actually make them leak more by removing any build up from them.

brake fluid will swell the seals but i don't really reccomend it because it can also damage other parts. if you decide to try brake fluid do so at your own risk. i have no first hand experience with it so not real sure if it will work or cause any other problems. 

either way let us know how it works out for you


----------

